# Shoulder Bolts Raw |Tracer VP 2010



## Greddy (11. Januar 2016)

Grüß euch,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Raw Shoulder Bolts für mein Tracer VP 2010. Ich kann nur welche in schwarz oder rot finden, keine in raw wie ich sie jetzt drinnen habe.

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee wo ich die bekommen könnte oder vll sogar welche zu verkaufen?

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## castolin (19. Februar 2016)

Hi Greddy
Ich hab noch welche in schwarz. Du könntest sie einfach abbeizen...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/735925-intense-cycles-shoulder-bolt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

